# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Flow XO for Chat, chatbot platform, FLG Business Technology Ltd, Padiham, Lancashire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - FLG Business Technology Ltd

flowxo.com

Home page - flowxo.com/product/flow-for-chat

facebook.com/flowxo

youtube.com/flowxo

twitter.com/flowxo

linkedin.com/company/flowxo

medium.com/flowxo

----------


## Airicist

Add a bot to your website

Jan 31, 2017




> Join the latest web trend, ditch sign up forms and replace with a web messenger. Convert your web visitors conversationally and boost conversion.

----------

